# New Whatsapp Desktop Application does not work with OBS Virtual Camera...



## koeschi (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi there, accidentally I found out that since this week it is possible to use Whatsapp desktop for Video calls. But you can't select OBS Virtual Camera. Is that a "bug" in Whatsapp Desktop or is there some development and implementation needed for OBS?

Thanks in advance!

Stefan
OBS newby


----------



## jordanvanbergen (Mar 6, 2021)

I have the same Stefan.


----------



## joel_122002 (Mar 9, 2021)

I had this same issue and I figured out that WhatsApp only detects camera devices. If you would notice OBS Camera is not recognized as a device in Device Manager. The similar thing applies to the Camera app from the Microsoft Store. So I got this program called SplitCam. It is free and works really well with the Camera app and WhatsApp. I have information on how to use OBS cam or manipulate it to work with WhatsApp, but SplitCam  works fine for me. You can feed it the OBS cam footage.

Here's the download link





						SplitCam free webcam software for video streaming and adding cool webcam effects
					

SplitCam webcam  software. Official site of SplitCam video splitting and webcam video effects software. Latest version of SplitCam download for free.




					splitcamera.com


----------



## misaelm (Mar 9, 2021)

Same as here, I've tested SplitCam and it works, but it cropped the camera, I'm not sure why, but really i would like to use OBS.

I have a fixed chroma key mounted on my setup and I use obs virtual cam with zoom, skype, teams... but with WhatsApp i don't have alternative that the other side see my green background :(

I hope it can be fixed soon.


----------



## netmaster4 (Mar 23, 2021)

Same here. +1 

Please fixed it to use it in all chat apps. (Maybe a dummy windows driver can fixed this)


----------



## daviderojas (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi there... same issue... I can´t use OBS with Windows Whatsapp, there is not listed on available cameras on Whatsapp... and sorry I can't understad how to use split cam with OBS and with Whatsapp... is there I missed somethint? thanks in advance...


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Apr 13, 2021)

Same inssue here, OBS Virtual Cam and NDI Virtual Input dosen't work on WhatsApp.
I Think whatsapp block virtual cam


----------



## daviderojas (Apr 28, 2021)

I got the same issue... I can't use OBS as a virtual cam on Whatpsapp for Windows... any idea please?


----------



## geogan (May 15, 2021)

koeschi said:


> Hi there, accidentally I found out that since this week it is possible to use Whatsapp desktop for Video calls. But you can't select OBS Virtual Camera. Is that a "bug" in Whatsapp Desktop or is there some development and implementation needed for OBS?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...



Seems its WhatsApp that doesn't allow it. From https://faq.whatsapp.com/web/troubleshooting/cant-use-desktop-calling ...

Group calls aren’t supported on WhatsApp Desktop at this time.
*Virtual audio and video devices aren’t supported*.

I wanted to do IPHONE EPOCCAM -> NVIDIA BROADCAST CAMERA -> OBS STUDIO -> WHATSAPP DESKTOP


----------



## andre.delafontaine (May 21, 2021)

Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac

As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
from the terminal, type as a regular user:
codesign --remove-signature /Applications/WhatsApp.app/

You can then select OBS or any other virtual camera from the list of cameras:


----------



## Feyerjef (May 21, 2021)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...



I get a message that Whatsapp is unable to open because of a error


----------



## daviderojas (May 27, 2021)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...


Hi... may you please tell me how do you did that? unsign the app?? sorry I can't understand, please help, thanks in advance


----------



## TuberPlaysDE (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey there,

is there any solution for this problem?


----------



## vbastianpc (Sep 20, 2021)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...



Thanks. It works perfect for me on my MacBook Air.
Make sure to use the app on the WhatsApp website. It doesn't work if you have the AppStore version.

(I have not needed to unsign the Zoom app to have OBS Virtual Camera)


----------



## Chris_py (Nov 10, 2021)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...


This is fantastic, thank you. 

Any idea how to allow virtual audio devices?! OBS Virtual Camera works well but can't get any audio through other than macbook mic. That's the only option I have in whatsapp.


----------



## fhaut (Dec 7, 2021)

+1   same here on windows


----------



## TommyBoucher (Jan 11, 2022)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...


Perhaps the mac obs setup actually use a virtual hardware driver rather than a software ffdshow source...


----------



## sarxws (Jan 21, 2022)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...


This worked perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Serial-Comma (Aug 28, 2022)

Any solutions for windows?


----------



## dev47 (Oct 24, 2022)

The Droidcam virtual output plugin should work with WhatsApp on Windows 






						DroidCam Virtual Output
					

This is an alternative virtual output plugin that connects OBS Studio with the DroidCam virtual camera drivers on Windows. Note: This plugin is not connected to the DroidCam-OBS phone app, see the DroidCam Source plugin instead.  Key Differences...




					obsproject.com


----------



## pamjadi (Nov 11, 2022)

andre.delafontaine said:


> Hi to all, I finally figured this one out: OBS on WhatsApp app on Mac
> 
> As with Zoom, Skype & MS Teams, you need to unsign the app:
> from the terminal, type as a regular user:
> ...


Works fine, thank you


----------



## nicknamor (Dec 1, 2022)

For anyone still struggling with this in Windows, attaching a pdf article I put together with the info on what to cross-check to capture both the input and output audio during calls on WhatsApp when recordings via OBS


----------



## VeryKross (Dec 25, 2022)

nicknamor said:


> For anyone still struggling with this in Windows, attaching a pdf article I put together with the info on what to cross-check to capture both the input and output audio during calls on WhatsApp when recordings via OBS


Thanks for the clean set of instructions, although they don't mention WhatsApp at all and that seems to be the crux of the problem here; not being able to use OBS as the video call source in WhatsApp.


----------



## dm94 (Monday at 7:09 PM)

I have the same problem in windows, for now the only option is droidcam.


----------

